# SRAM Red etap HRD Disc: When??



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

Does anyone have any information about when SRAM will make the etap HRD Disc group available? They seem to be delayed but I can't find anything about estimated dates.


----------



## Drizt (Oct 16, 2016)

The wait is getting annoying now.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

All the reviews said early 2017, I saw one that said February. 


.


----------



## Drizt (Oct 16, 2016)

MoPho said:


> All the reviews said early 2017, I saw one that said February.
> 
> 
> .


Hopefully not much longer than that.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## beeristasty (Jan 1, 1970)

They should be starting to show up in retail now. I have a set that's scheduled to be delivered today.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm not sure about the groupsets on their own but a few weeks back I saw a bike with it at the local bikestore being fitted to a customer.


----------

